# Angry sex



## Schrodinger's_Cat

On this thread, there's a discussion on *revenge sex*.

Now, I'd like to translate, *angry sex*. Is it "il sesso arrabbiato"?

E.g. *Can angry sex save your relationship?*

My attempt: Può il sesso arrabbiato salvare il tuo rapporto (o la tua relazione)?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You may want to explain what "angry sex" means.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Paulfromitaly said:


> You may want to explain what "angry sex" means.



Okay.

You and your boyfriend/girlfriend/spouse are angry at each other for whatever reasons. The reasons for it could be anything, you forgot to take the garbage out, put the toilet seat down, forgot an anniversary, etc.

There are plenty of effective ways to deal with the issues you're having:
(1) Talking them out, 
(2) taking time out and spend quiet time apart can help.

OR

Having sex. It could lead to hot, passionate sex to release tensions. The effects are pleasurable at that time, but does not resolve the problem ... or not (it could resolve the problem, that depends on the couple).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Right.
I'm no expert so..is it any different from Hate sex?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Paulfromitaly said:


> Right.
> I'm no expert so..is it any different from Hate sex?



Not exactly, although the two can be confused.


----------



## london calling

This kind of thing? "Sesso dopo una lite"? They don't appear to have a specific term for it (although I daresay therapists have one, but it's likely to sound a bit too "medical").

Let's see what the natives have to say. Things like "riconciliarsi" and "fare pace con il sesso" keep popping into my head but I don't think they convey the idea.....


----------



## gandolfo

Hi SC
maybe:
il sesso antagonistico

il sesso ostile


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

london calling said:


> This kind of thing? "Sesso dopo una lite"? They don't appear to have a specific term for it (although I daresay therapists have one, but it's likely to sound a bit too "medical").
> 
> Let's see what the natives have to say. Things like "riconciliarsi" and "fare pace con il sesso" keep popping into my head but I don't think they convey the idea.....



You got the idea... Therapists have been debating on this issue. It doesn't work for every couple. The idea is to channel anger energy positively to hot, steamy, passionate fury sex. Some couples could use this tool (anger energy) to turn themselves on, to become aroused. To channel anger energy into sex can work


----------



## london calling

So, it's "sfogare la rabbia con il/facendo sesso." Now say THAT in two words!

Natives, don't be shy!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*N.B. Do not confuse "angry sex" with "make-up sex"*


----------



## london calling

Schrodinger's_Cat said:


> *N.B. Do not confuse "angry sex" with "make-up sex"*


 
Well, "sfogare" means to get something out of your system, but I don't know if that's part of angry or make-up sex.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*angry sex* is better than *make-up sex*. Why?

You know that we are culturally conditioned to avoid conflict - women often by apologizing, men by acting out, and now, men say sorry, even when they don't know exactly why. They say it because they think it will work to their advantage.

*Make-up sex* is a situation where the man and the woman are trying to apologize.

With *angry sex* nobody apologize, instead they resort to sex, which can be sizzling hot sex. It's really good! Try it sometimes.


----------



## Associazione Calcio Milan

Schrodinger's_Cat said:


> Può il sesso arrabbiato salvare il tuo rapporto (o la tua relazione)?



O lo lasceri cosi,o userei un sinonimo di arrabbiato (incazzato?),oppure  potrei usare una parafrasi:sesso in condizioni psichiche alterate ,comunque non mi suona un granchè come traduzione(sembra quasi che l abbia detto qualche professionista del ramo,uno psicologo etc).


----------



## jvalentini

Adesso che ci penso, l'espressione italiana più simile alla nozione di "ANGRY SEX" è
 "fare la pace a letto".


----------



## сольнишко

jvalentini said:


> Adesso che ci penso, l'espressione italiana più simile alla nozione di "ANGRY SEX" è
> "fare la pace a letto".



Sono d'accordo,
è sicuramente l'espressione che rende meglio il significato.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Sesso rabbioso".

GS


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Sesso rabbioso".
> 
> GS




"Sesso da incazzati" ?

Comunque mi piace quello proposto da GS.


----------



## Ezhevika

Very intersting discussion 
 I can't think of any equivalent in Russian for "angry sex", we don't have such a notion in our language though sex itself we have... 
May be soon our psychologists will invent it or simply will use English expression.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ezhevika,
Thanks.



jvalentini said:


> Adesso che ci penso, l'espressione italiana più simile alla nozione di "ANGRY SEX" è
> "fare la pace a letto".



No, I don't agree. I'm afraid you're confusing *"angry sex"* with *"make-up sex"*.

How would say in Italian *"make-up sex"*?



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Sesso rabbioso".
> 
> GS



I like this translation. It's close to the one I suggested at the beginning ("il sesso arrabbiato")



BarbaraLamb said:


> "Sesso da incazzati" ?



I couldn't say. I'm learning Italian


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Mine was a possible suggestion, not a question. I apologise for the confusion.


----------



## joanvillafane

Ezhevika - did you ever see James Bond and Xenia Onatopp's famous scene?  She was Russian, I believe


----------



## infinite sadness

Il sesso accanito?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

joanvillafane said:


> Ezhevika - did you ever see James Bond and Xenia Onatopp's famous scene?  She was Russian, I believe



In the movie "GoldenEye", the character Xenia Onatopp, a 'femme fatale' and a spy (she killed people), is Russian, played by actress Famke Janssen, who is Dutch.

You can watch the famous scene Xenia Onatopp vs. James Bond on youtube.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

infinite sadness said:


> Il sesso accanito?



E' nel senso adirato, irato?


----------



## Ezhevika

joanvillafane said:


> Ezhevika - did you ever see James Bond and Xenia Onatopp's famous scene? She was Russian, I believe


 Never did I see it. And why is this scene so famous?


----------



## Ezhevika

Schrodinger's_Cat said:


> In the movie "GoldenEye", the character Xenia Onatopp, a 'femme fatale' and a spy (she killed people), is Russian, played by actress Famke Janssen, who is Dutch.
> 
> You can watch the famous scene Xenia Onatopp vs. James Bond on youtube.


You mean to say that she's Russian and she's having Angry sex? But, I didn't say that this kind of sex doesn't exsist in Russia, I just said that we don't call it like this and don't have the equivalent for Angry sex in Russian language. That's all I wanted to say...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ezhevika said:


> You mean to say that she's Russian and she's having Angry sex? But, I didn't say that this kind of sex doesn't exsist in Russia, I just said that we don't call it like this and don't have the equivalent for Angry sex in Russian language. That's all I wanted to say...



I understood what you meant in your first post. I also speak fluently French, but I don't know how to translate it into French (I'm interested in psychology)

I gave few details to joanvillafane about the film.


----------



## johngiovanni

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Sesso rabbioso".
> 
> GS


----------



## SighingatSilvio

Yes I like that one as well.

Incredible as this thread has been...


----------



## Ezhevika

Schrodinger's_Cat said:


> I gave few details to joanvillafane about the film.


 I'm sorry, I thought it was addressed to me 'cause I understood that joanvillafane saw that scene... Sorry for my interference.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ezhevika said:


> I'm sorry, I thought it was addressed to me 'cause I understood that joanvillafane saw that scene... Sorry for my interference.



Don't worry. It is not interference. I appreciate greatly feedback... it allows to expand my horizons.


----------

